# YPSOmed insulin pump



## Cassie (Jul 9, 2019)

I've just begun my insulin pump journey. I've been type 1 for 47 years and previously used NovoRapid and Levemir pens. Levemir twice daily. So 5 or more injections per day depending on correction doses. I've been using the Freestyle Libre now for just over a year and my HBac1 has improved dramatically. Recent result which pleased my consultant very much was 48 down from 60 when I first began using the Libre. I've been given the YPSOmed MyLife pump which is incredibly tiny (3 ins wide) which has Bluetooth used with an App on my iPhone. At the moment as I'm still on the training course at the clinic, we are practising inserting the canula, (easy peasy as its an Orbit Injector which simply once loaded you click into your skin - painless). Next week we will go "live" and by then have the insulin on board. There are two more training sessions and the last one is a review of how we are getting along. So, I would be interested to hear from anyone else who has been prescribed this pump and how they are getting along with it. I have to say I've almost forgotten this week that I'm wearing it. Any opinions welcome.


----------



## Cassie (Jul 9, 2019)

Cassie said:


> I've just begun my insulin pump journey. I've been type 1 for 47 years and previously used NovoRapid and Levemir pens. Levemir twice daily. So 5 or more injections per day depending on correction doses. I've been using the Freestyle Libre now for just over a year and my HBac1 has improved dramatically. Recent result which pleased my consultant very much was 48 down from 60 when I first began using the Libre. I've been given the YPSOmed MyLife pump which is incredibly tiny (3 ins wide) which has Bluetooth used with an App on my iPhone. At the moment as I'm still on the training course at the clinic, we are practising inserting the canula, (easy peasy as its an Orbit Injector which simply once loaded you click into your skin - painless). Next week we will go "live" and by then have the insulin on board. There are two more training sessions and the last one is a review of how we are getting along. So, I would be interested to hear from anyone else who has been prescribed this pump and how they are getting along with it. I have to say I've almost forgotten this week that I'm wearing it. Any opinions welcome.


Ps 48 is 7.8 in old money so a three month average (HBac1) of 7.8.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 9, 2019)

Good luck with your pump start @Cassie 

Hope it goes well. I think they have tried to make it very easy to use ad intuitive. I'm not sure we've got anyone else on the Ypsopump on the forum - so you can be our resident expert!


----------



## trophywench (Jul 9, 2019)

The 'forgetting about it' is absolutely typical of all pumps - tubed or tubeless - until the ruddy thing starts beeping at you so you're scrabbling for it to shut the ruddy thing up and find out WHY it has a problem and sort it.

I had multiple beeping this morning during a committee meeting - yet it wasn't displaying any message so I kept puzzling every few minutes.  Then the Chairman apologised - it was one of his ruddy hearing aids!  LOL


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jul 9, 2019)

Cassie said:


> I've just begun my insulin pump journey. I've been type 1 for 47 years and previously used NovoRapid and Levemir pens. Levemir twice daily. So 5 or more injections per day depending on correction doses. I've been using the Freestyle Libre now for just over a year and my HBac1 has improved dramatically. Recent result which pleased my consultant very



I believe these are fairly new to the European market, Australian Company. Will you be filling the reservoir manually or use the pre-filled pump cart? Let us know how you get on, as Mike said you're probably the first on here to use it. Good luck.


----------



## Cassie (Jul 9, 2019)

trophywench said:


> The 'forgetting about it' is absolutely typical of all pumps - tubed or tubeless - until the ruddy thing starts beeping at you so you're scrabbling for it to shut the ruddy thing up and find out WHY it has a problem and sort it.
> 
> I had multiple beeping this morning during a committee meeting - yet it wasn't displaying any message so I kept puzzling every few minutes.  Then the Chairman apologised - it was one of his ruddy hearing aids!  LOL


Ah! I've already experienced the beeping ha ha! Despite my pump not filled with insulin at the moment, I spent most of Saturday morning trying to work out how to stop it. I'm not sure as yet how I stopped it .....


----------



## Cassie (Jul 9, 2019)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I believe these are fairly new to the European market, Australian Company. Will you be filling the reservoir manually or use the pre-filled pump cart? Let us know how you get on, as Mike said you're probably the first on here to use it. Good luck.


Apparently the pre-filled pump cart according to my hospital prescription - I think they are a Swiss company. It's all new to me and at the moment I'm not using insulin in the pump just trying out inserting it and wearing it. This coming Monday we go "live" at the hospital!


----------



## Cassie (Jul 9, 2019)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Good luck with your pump start @Cassie
> 
> Hope it goes well. I think they have tried to make it very easy to use ad intuitive. I'm not sure we've got anyone else on the Ypsopump on the forum - so you can be our resident expert!


Thank you! I will report on how it goes. I've resisted a pump for many years despite being considered very suitable for one.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 9, 2019)

Exciting - and scary - as you will discover for yourself very soon.

It's utterly different from MDI although of course it's really 'more of the same' but delivered in a very different way with different results - take it slowly and plod your way up the learning curve - same as walking up a normal hill - take smaller steps because you get there quicker in the finish - and still have enough breath to enjoy the view from the top !

My senior school motto was Non Nova Sed Nove - not new things, but in a new way.


----------



## Cassie (Jul 10, 2019)

trophywench said:


> Exciting - and scary - as you will discover for yourself very soon.
> 
> It's utterly different from MDI although of course it's really 'more of the same' but delivered in a very different way with different results - take it slowly and plod your way up the learning curve - same as walking up a normal hill - take smaller steps because you get there quicker in the finish - and still have enough breath to enjoy the view from the top !
> 
> My senior school motto was Non Nova Sed Nove - not new things, but in a new way.


Thank you for those encouraging words!


----------



## Cassie (Jul 10, 2019)

Here are a few pix of my new pump, the infusion set and the inserter. If anyone is interested.  Ypsomed MyLife insulin pump


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 18, 2019)

I use Ypsomed MyLife needles with my pens, because they are by far the best. I expect the pump to be as user friendly with all that Swiss efficiency. And the painless insertion reflects their skill in creating their needles.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 19, 2019)

I had Ypsomed needles with my first Lantus pen - and it was using them that made me actually realise that BD ones always hurt.  OK the Lantus stung like mad, but I just assumed it was all insulin since the disposable syringes I used to use with porcine were also BD and ditto the needles for the Humalin I had after the porcine.  Hey Ho!

Insulin (other than Lantus) does NOT sting me!


----------



## phicks (Jul 21, 2019)

I've been looking for a replacement of my old Medtronic Veo pump.
I don't want to move to the 670G as it's far too large so I tried the Ypsomed for a week. 
I really wanted to like this pump; it's small & has a modern design.
Unfortunately there are far too many disadvantages & I've decided not to switch:

Both infusion sets suffered from occlusions on the 2nd or 3rd day; this is totally unaccaptable. With my Medtronic pump I normally get an occlusion once every 6 months!!
After an occlusion you only know how much insulin was delivered but not how much was ordered. This make it difficult to calculate how much insulin is missing
The battery ran out after 7 days – my Medtronic pump lasts 17 days.
The display is difficult to read in bright sunlight
Every time you run the app it has to connect to the pump – this can take up to a minute. Why can’t it run continuously in the background?
Performing the bolus calculation on an app relies on the user saving details of the last bolus calculation. As the Medtronic bolus calculator is on the pump, it doesn’t rely on the user saving data.
I can combine my Medtronic pump data with my Dexcom CGM readings by uploading both to Tidepool. I don’t believe (not 100% certain) that this is possible with Ypsomed
It’s not possible to change the alarm type or volume
The insulin delivery is too fast which makes delivery of a bolus quite painful; I can see no advantage in delivering so quickly

Hope this is useful for anyone considering the Ypsomed pump


----------



## Cassie (Jul 26, 2019)

phicks said:


> I've been looking for a replacement of my old Medtronic Veo pump.
> I don't want to move to the 670G as it's far too large so I tried the Ypsomed for a week.
> I really wanted to like this pump; it's small & has a modern design.
> Unfortunately there are far too many disadvantages & I've decided not to switch:
> ...


Very useful info thank you and very much mirrors my experience with the YPSOmed. I experienced nearly all of what you say and decided to go back to MDI. I'm more than happy to be off the pump, feel I've got my life back.


----------



## VICTOR HILL (Dec 14, 2022)

thank you  all for you tips    looks like the Swedish pump for me     next  year  
you all take care    and stay   safe 

vic


----------

